# Brauche hilfe zu NGZ servern / webinterface!!



## Rapt0r1 (21. März 2005)

Hi erstmal,
also ich bin in unserem clan der Webmaster und wir haben nun seit 2 Wochen einen server von Ngz und noch webspace und domain und so dazubekommen
nur werd ich aus dem webinterface nicht schlau

und zwar wollt ich fürs erste die .de domain nur umleiten auf unsere bisherige .de.vu domain
wie geht das?
weil jetzt ist auf der domain noch gar nix irgendiwe
siehe hier:
www.clangoodfellas.de

was muss ich da tun?

und wie läuft das mit den ftp server
hab da so ein programm
um auf den zu verbinden brauch ich den server namen dne ich gefunden habe
den startordner hab ich auch gefunden (ist doch der "absulute Pfad: ..." oderß)
tja ich hab dann einen benutzer für den ftp server nagelegt und musste passwort da anlegen
hab ich auch
und was ist dann der benutzernam?
der den ich im webinterface habe?
und welchen port hat der ftp server?


so das wärs erstmal
sorry das es soviele fragen sind aber hab mir het erst das webinterface angeschaut und blicke echt nicht durch und hab auhc hier im froum und auf der seite keine direkte "anleitung" gefunen

kennt sich zufällig jemand mit dem webinterface aus?

mfg Dr.Dree


----------



## irtool (23. März 2005)

Also jeder Anbieter hat wohl seinen eigenen Support und NGZ macht dies wohl per IRC Channel also schau mal hier http://www.ngz-server.de/irc/irc.php.
Normalerweise ist der Port für FTP immer 21 und die Adresse ist wahrscheinlich die IP von eurem Server. Der User und das Pw sind wahrscheinlich genau die gleichen wie für das Webinterface.
Die Umleitung auf eure .de domain kannst du in der Konfiguration der de.vu adresse  bei http://www.nic.de.vu einstellen.
Die Datein eurer Website gehören in das .htdocs Verzeichniss eurer Domain.

mfg irtool


----------

